# custom catfishing boat



## BigBlue76 (Dec 22, 2010)

I am going to become a dealer of custom aluminun catfish boats. The quality of the boats is for superior over production boats.And the prices are better also. What ever you could think of they can do.Make your dream boat come true. (979 885 9127)jason


----------



## BigBlue76 (Dec 22, 2010)

The boat maker is southern style custom boats in colbert ok.


----------

